# Lab/Pitty mix play bites are no longer harmless. Help!!!!!



## savingtess (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I need help.

2 months ago a friend of mine that runs a rescue in Oklahoma put out a plea on her facebook page to help save the life of a chocolate lab/pit bull mix puppy that had been brought into the Oklahoma City Pound. They were going to put him down because they said he was 'unadoptable' because of his food aggression. 

As I was in the process of finishing my first home (building it ourselves) I knew that I could take him but needed to find a foster that could keep him until our house was done. My cousin in Oklahoma volunteerd and on April 1 he arrived to me safely at our home here in North Carolina.

All was wonderful. He got along fine with our cats, no food aggression at all, and he just seemed like a wonderful dog all around. He's approximately 6-9 months old now, and weighs about 75 pounds. 

We do have a big problem however. When he becomes excited he will jump up on us and bite. The biting at first was inhibited but today while we were at the lake with him he was trying to get at my husband's hat that I was holding for him. He started jumping up and nibbing at me. No matter what I did, whether it be turn and face away from him, cross my arms and say: Off! Walk away.. nothing worked. He just kept coming. Jumping, nibbing, Jumping, Nipping. It lasted about 5 minutes probably. In the end I was sitting in the ER with a bad bite wound. 

We have an appointment for him with a behaviorist on Monday morning, but I have to admit that this has really scared me. I grew up on a farm and have never in my life before been afraid of animals. I certainly don't want to start now, especially with my own dog!!!! 

Anyone with experience or knowledge with this? He's a beautiful, sweet, loving and so smart. He's had a hard life up until now but I'm just not educated enough with animal behavior to understand why his jumping and biting is so aggressive. Or is it aggressive or just what he thinks is play? Help!! 

Well, I guess that's the abridged version, but anyone with any suggestions would be so appreciated. 

Worried in NC. 

Andrea


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm glad you're meeting with a behaviorist for an assessment. While the turning away, saying Ouch and ignoring works indirectly on playful biting/attention getting some dogs need the direct approach....stopping the bite(s) before they happen. 

That means stopping him before he reaches you by interrupting him ie; stomping your foot on the floor; holding your hand out like a stop sign; a verbal UTTT/NO; invading his space first (a quick step towards him). Anything that stops the charge followed by lots of praise for stopping, not jumping or biting.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

savingtess said:


> We do have a big problem however. When he becomes excited he will jump up on us and bite. *The biting at first was inhibited but today while we were at the lake with him he was trying to get at my husband's hat that I was holding for him. He started jumping up and nibbing at me.* No matter what I did, whether it be turn and face away from him, cross my arms and say: Off! Walk away.. nothing worked. He just kept coming. Jumping, nibbing, Jumping, Nipping. It lasted about 5 minutes probably. In the end I was sitting in the ER with a bad bite wound.
> 
> We have an appointment for him with a behaviorist on Monday morning, but I have to admit that this has really scared me. I grew up on a farm and have never in my life before been afraid of animals. I certainly don't want to start now, especially with my own dog!!!!
> 
> ...


this may or may not have any bearing but,

he's half pit. pit bulls have a tendancy to amp up in the face of opposition. they thrive on challenge. the part of your post i bolded sounds a whole lot like a situation that would amp up a dog with a pit bull's typical temperament.

you had the hat. he wanted it. he saw the situation as you attempting to initiate a smashing game of keep away. that's what it sounds like.

if that is the case...if there is a repeat of the situation, your best bet is to remove the object of contention from the issue. out of sight out of mind is a very good mantra with a dog with a pit bull's temperament. 

go see the behaviorist. Im also in NC, in raleigh. if you find yourself unsatisfied with the behaviorist you have located, i may be able to help you locate another. 

you might do well to look at the behavioral tendancies of both labs and pit bulls. i can help you learn more about pit bulls...it may give you some points of reference to help deal with the behavior.


----------



## savingtess (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for your quick answer to my question.. Yes I don't think that the normal forms of delivery for Simcha is working. When we first got him I would let out a noise when his nibbing hurt and he would stop instantly. I thought: Wow, he's so smart!! But then with the jumping the biting it seems different. It's like he has shut off and can't direct his energy in any other way. I have these hugs bruises all over my arms and the bite required stitches. I am fortunate that we have an appointment with a highly recommended and highly thought of behaviorist. We are both writers, and not wealthy by any means, but are willing to do everything we can to help our Simcha.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

sometimes the typical way doesnt work with really driven pits. making noises and whatnot make it worse with the dogs im thinking of.

the best thing for a dog like that is not to respond. to remove the object of contention, secure the dog and remove yourself from the interaction very passively.

as in

he goes for the hat. you put the hat in a bag, attach the leash to him, attach the leash to a secure surface and step back. wait a few and then calmly and passively walk toward him. if he shows any of the undesirable behavior, step back. by doing this you are communicating that you arent playing and that if he thinks its a game, he can sit by himself.


----------



## savingtess (Apr 16, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> this may or may not have any bearing but,
> 
> he's half pit. pit bulls have a tendancy to amp up in the face of opposition. they thrive on challenge. the part of your post i bolded sounds a whole lot like a situation that would amp up a dog with a pit bull's typical temperament.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! Yes I know that Pitty's have these tendencies, but have only read about them. After the bite I was able to get the hat away from his view and my boyfriend threw it out into the forest (we were at a big lake here surrounded by woods and trails) I redirected his attention to walking up a hill and it just stopped. Back to normal. Poof, like that, gone. (Except of course I had a huge bite wound on my arm!) I wasn't even going to tell my boyfriend because he's still afraid of Simcha. This is the first dog he's ever been around and so I do try and be understanding. 

Thanks for your offer also! There aren't many qualified certs/trainers/behaviorists but I think we've found a good one. (My rheumatologist is a dog lover and has rescued many bully dogs and referred us, so I'm hoping it works out) I would love to take any suggestions you may have.. We love Simcha so much, and want him to be happy. He has lead a hard life up until now (he was found living in the drain systems in OKlahoma City when he was just a few months old) so know that these kind of rescues take special care, patience and education. He seems to have these mental triggers that just get him going.. One of those is the lead. Whenever he sees it he goes insane - same thing with the jumping and biting.. Getting it attached to his collar is a whole event in and of itself. The other day for no reason that I can pinpoint, other than my boyfriend had given him a treat when he sat for him, he started with the jumping and biting, and it tore his shirt. I tried to reassure him but today I realized that if he hadn't been wearing a thick cordoroy shirt that he probably would have been in the ER with me! Do you think that these bites are due to aggression or just what you were talking about earlier about some kind of play? I know that if he really wanted to hurt us it would be more than a few stitches.. Oh, it's just soo confusing and frustrating as I just want to understand.


----------

